# LYS near Severn, Maryland



## dulany (Apr 27, 2011)

My husband and I are going to be visiting our son, daughter in law and grandsons soon in Severn, Maryland. I would love to include a visit to an LYS. Anyone from that area know of one?


----------



## 22401 (May 27, 2011)

Www. Daily knitter has a lys locater. I know there is a shop in Severna park or Annapolis.


----------



## Mollyfollies (Apr 5, 2011)

The Yarn Garden in Annapolis is a worthwhile place to visit. It is in the Riva Festival shopping center.


----------



## KalliKate (Feb 14, 2011)

A really wonderful yarn shop is not too far from Severn is in Columbia and it is called All About Yarn, the website is www.All AboutYarn.com. Telephone #410-992-Knit. They have a very large selection of just about all the major yarn companies, with lots of book, patterns and accessories. Another shop but smaller is in Catonsville about the same distance from Severn is Cloverhill Yarns. Enjoy your visit with your family and have fun visiting the shops.


----------



## dulany (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you! I will look for these.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you for asking this question and thank you to those who responded. I'm going to Columbia soon and was about to start looking for yarn shops. When there last time, I went to JoAnn's and Hobby Lobby, but neither had the yarns for which I was looking. These suggestions are great. I'm going to go exploring as soon as I get there. Thanks, again.


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

All About Yarn is the BEST! Believe me, I have been to just about all the yarn stores in the area, and they outshine all the others. I am so lucky that they are my LYS!


----------



## supergirl6116 (Apr 3, 2011)

dulany said:


> My husband and I are going to be visiting our son, daughter in law and grandsons soon in Severn, Maryland. I would love to include a visit to an LYS. Anyone from that area know of one?


Can't help you with the search, but I just had to throw it out there that my Grandparents lived in Severn and we would visit them every year. It is such a small town ( growing now though) that everyone knows everyone else! lol. At least back then they did. Enjoy your trip and good luck with finding a shop!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I was just there this weekend.... Near Glen Burnie. 

Here are a few that I looked up. Didn't have a chance to get to any of them. 


Noni Designs
8600 Foundry St, Studio 108
Savage, Maryland 20763
410-262-5095
www.nonipatterns.com

All About Yarn MD
8970-G Route 108
Columbia, Maryland 21045
410-992-5648
www.allaboutyarn.com

The Yarn Spot
11406A Georgia Avenue
Silver Spring, Maryland 20902
301-933-9550

Woolworks
6117 Falls Road
Baltimore, Maryland 21209
410-377-2060
www.woolworksbalt.com

Knitters Nest
1431 Liberty Road
Eldersburg, Maryland 21784
410-549-0709
www.knittersnestyarnshop.com



ENJOY!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

If you go to the Noni website and use the locator, you'll find an extensive list. Just use the zip for where you'll be staying.

http://nonipatterns.com/store_locator.php


----------



## jbachman (Jan 19, 2011)

If you are driving, Millicent's yarn store in Cumberland MD is wonderful. Small size, but great inventory and very helpful staff. The town is small and great for a day's wondering in and out of shops. She recommended lunch directly across the street and we each enjoyed our choices. Juli in Central PA


----------



## edsladyl (Jul 22, 2011)

There are a couple of stores not far from Severn....one in Annapolis "Yarn Garden: and in Glen Burnie, we have an ACMoore and a Michaels. Enoy the area. do sight see in annapolis while here. Shirley Luczynski


----------



## knittynutty (Mar 5, 2011)

Leslye Solomon owns and runs WOOLSTOCK in Glyndon Md. I have taken classes from her and she is a wonderful teacher and designer. She has really beautiful yarns. You can go to her website and check out her supply, and if you like it, you can go. Personally, I wouldn't miss it. Knittynut


----------



## Donna Zeches (Mar 19, 2011)

There is a yarn shop in Annapolis called the Yarn Garden and there is one in Kent Island called Island Yarns.


----------



## dulany (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you all! I am mapping them out.


----------

